# Bessie kidded!



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Our doe that's notorious for having singles...had twins yesterday! The boy has been named twister and the little girl still needs a name..attached are some pictures from being brand new. I'll get some better ones later  (all pictures are of the buckling except the one with both where the little girl is in front because she was still wet)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gotta love those Boer babies  Congrats , adorable !


----------



## 2ShyRanch (Mar 4, 2013)

How can you not love the boer babies! Precious!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Adorable!!! Love the little boy's face markings!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guys! And we love Twister's face as well


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Adorable!!!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

So happy for you and they are just the cutest


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Name her Cyclone


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are so adorable! Boer babies just have such a cute look about them. I could stare at them all day long!


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Congrats,very cute,partial to boers


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you everyone  Austin named them Bonnie and Clyde because they stole out hearts so I guess that's what's gonna stick lol


----------

